# Dirt Track Golf



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

Over the winter help some buddies build a 1.8L golf to race in our mini stock class. Thought id put some pics of the car up. 

it's a 97 1.8L 8V
Autotech 260 cam
Pacesetter header 
Some headwork done
H&R suspension
MSD Blaster Coil

Weighs in a little heavy at 2300lbs and is geared a little high for the 3/8 mile oval, but seems to run well. With some seat time he'll be competitive. 


































































Parked beside my chevette


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks crazy


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Neat :thumbup:


----------



## Tdi love (Sep 11, 2013)

that thing is awesome, such a great idea.


----------

